# Qld 15 March - Double Island Point



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Good tides for a day trip today. High at 7.30am and low at 1.30pm meant that I could leave home at brekky, travel up the beach with a falling tide, have a paddle and a fish, then race the rising tide back at the end of the day. We'll that was the plan anyway, sadly 2m of easterly swell put a bit of a hole in those plans.

I hit the beach about 10am and met Sprocket up at his spot as he was setting up camp. The waves looked big from the dunes and they extended quite a way out, but there was enough little gaps to give us some hope and we hit the water around 11.30am.

First off I got surprised by a little side on wave in the shore break so needed to reset early, then I made into the gutter where it was a struggle just to hold ground waiting for a break. When I finally went for it I'd been swept a fair way south and ended up getting done on the back break four times (remounting in the gutter) before I finally threw in the towel completely spent. Sprocket too had copped a hiding and as we regrouped I decided I was going to head to the point where I was certain I would get out, Sprocket decided to stay and try again.

On arrival at the point I was greeted by Paulo who laughed when I said we tried to get out on the main beach. After a quick set up I was away and around the corner without a hiccup. Trolled around for a while with a gar and an xrap for zilch with some massive swells pushing through at times. There were a number of waves that broke over the reef in front of the lighthouse which meant keeping good distance from this spot too.

With the tide rising I had to get going to make it home so come around the corner to ride the waves back into the beach. The were awesome, with long runs of a couple of hundred metres easily achievable.

Stopped at Sprockets spot on the way back down the beach to find he had got out through the bombs. I'd arrived in time to see him attempt his re-entry to the beach. Let's just say that this is a story in itself that is probably best told by Sprocket.

Took a little bit of vid again today. Lovin the iMovie for editing, it makes it an enjoyable experience rather than something to fear at the end of the day.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> the video is private you boofhead.


Yeah, might be able to edit with the iPad, but definitely having trouble driving youtube with it....

It should be fixed now.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

No rocks along the entire beach.

Tie an overhand knot tight up against the cambuckle with the loose end of strap, they don't really stretch, more just pull back through, so having the knot against the cambuckle stops this in its tracks.

Yeah, I hate travelling to the western suburbs, it's painful. Yesterday I got up at 8am, drove up the beach, launched the yak twice, had a good 1.5-2hrs on the water rescued Sprocket on the way back and arrived back home just on 6pm.

Kev


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good stuff Kev,going like a 'boss'


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> ...... had a good 1.5-2hrs on the water rescued Sprocket on the way back and arrived back home just on 6pm.
> 
> Kev


There's a story there. Did he lose his hat (again)?

You're both mad. The forecast was for large and dangerous swells. :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice work Kev and Sprocket.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

The question is: what didn't he lose?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Spoke to him on the way past about 2 hrs ago. Says he sure did a number on his kayak and gear. Might have to start and old gear donation thread to get him back on the water.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice editing work on video Kev - very polished. Where were the wipeout sequences though? Seemed to be you just trying to get in seat. Sorry to hear about sprockets wipeout.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice vid Kev.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

badmotorfinger said:


> Nice editing work on video Kev - very polished. Where were the wipeout sequences though? Seemed to be you just trying to get in seat. Sorry to hear about sprockets wipeout.


The big wipeouts early are poor footage due to fog and the go pro pointing down from wave strikes just showing a big wrinkly toe.

Try this, I got caught wide due to swell direction and had to paddle across the face of the break. You can see my iPhone in the optrix case loose and hanging from its lanyard after it's mount got ripped off during the wipeout. The optrix case was stuck with a double sided tape which ripped the gel coat off the fibreglass, thankfully I had it leashed, will need to leash the go pro too I think.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats better. Give the people the carnage they want. Can you dub over some screaming? Nice toes.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

badmotorfinger said:


> Thats better. Give the people the carnage they want. Can you dub over some screaming? Nice toes.


They'd be squeals of delight. Really, there is not that much to be afraid of if you prepare to roll properly by securing everything and being able to perform a deep water re-entry.

It was a lot of fun, and I don't care if I get done in the surf, seems that many of our members associate some type of stigma with those less than gracious dismounts.

I've got some repairs to do, but that's all part of the deal, it's an extreme environment. The surf is something to be respected & understood rather than feared.

Kev


----------

